# Brake issue



## Supersoldier (Aug 24, 2014)

When I first purchased my 04 I had a shudder while braking. After searching many forums I found the brakes would most likely be the cause. So I changed brakes & radius Rod bushings at the same time. Well the shake went away but since I switched from a cross drilled rotor to advanced brand factory brakes I had crappy stopping power & it felt like I had little to no brakes after bleeding them several times. So I decided to upgrade to 05-06 brakes for a while this worked out great. But the shudder came back just not as servere. Over time it got worse. I had my rotors turned (just be fronts) & when coasting to a stop I barely feel them. But when I slam on the brakes from that 60-40mph range man it feels like the car is going to shake itself apart. I think it's the crappy OE brakes & I need to upgrade to a better type however I know it can be the tie rods as well however since this problem changes each time I do something with the brakes it's doubtful. Any advice? I refuse to take it to the track until this safety issue is fixed for good. Any advice would be appreciated thanks.


----------



## Qnko (Jun 8, 2014)

Check the rear rotors too. I had very bad shake on my box truck from rear rotors. I use dial indicator before i start changing or resurfacing. I don't think stock ones are crappy. never had problem with them


----------



## Supersoldier (Aug 24, 2014)

Thanks I'll be sure to check my rear brakes


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

I've had OE '04 brakes and the last 6 years OE '05 upgrade with no issues. It isn't because they're OE. One other thing to check is your wheel lug nuts. They should all be 95-100 ft/lb tightened in a star pattern. Improper torquing can cause shake.


----------



## SANDU002 (Oct 13, 2004)

As Svede said, loosen the lug nuts and torque them alternating every other lug nut. If shake still exits, check wheel studs (loose on hub) and bearings. Just my $.02


----------



## Supersoldier (Aug 24, 2014)

Okay, so after checking everything I found that my LR rotor was serverely warped. That my mess up I should've had it turned when I purchased it. That has greatly helped the wobble but it's still there. So when getting the car back on the lift we found that it has a bearing going bad on the LF. So I'll have to purchase that & it should completely eliminate the vibration from 60-40mph.


----------

